# 9700 mobility + ATI tools...artifacts!



## Jbman (Feb 27, 2005)

*9700 mobility + ATItool...artifacts!*

Whenever my computer gets hot (about 20 minutes or so of gaming), i noticed a bunch of random artifacts popping up on the screen (on walls or the ground distant moving trees). I ran ATItool on it to check for problems....

The first 10 minutes of it was fine (when the laptop was cool). However, after 10 minutes the errors began to pop up. More errors appeared as the laptop got hotter. When I turn off the computer or exit the game and let the laptop cool, the errors go away. Below is a screenshot of the results... (I'm running at default stock speeds)

http://tinypic.com/1q4yeo


So what I'm wondering is, why is this happening? Is there a way to fix it? The only overclocking I've ever done is upping the core to 450mhz (which is what the card normally ships at, but mine had been capped by the manufacturer at 350....very stupid of me, i know, but it was only 10 seconds MAX, then i lowered it. That was a couple months ago, so I THINK its unrelated...)

*Edit: *Ah yes, I down/upgraded to many different versions of the catalyst and omega drivers, same thing


----------



## ADV4NCED (Feb 27, 2005)

Use ATI Tool and UNDERCLOCK you video card some, see if that helps.

Oh ya, and what you did wasn't stupid!


----------



## Jbman (Feb 27, 2005)

I tried underclocking, it doesnt help, which is strange


----------



## Jbman (Mar 12, 2005)

anyone? any ideas? I want to try everything before i RMA the card


----------



## ScYtH (Mar 22, 2005)

Hmm, I'm having the same problem with this card in my lappy, I'm going to tweak around a bit today and see what I can come up with.


----------



## Jbman (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks, I still have no clue whats going on. I've learned to live with it, I'm calling next week to see if I can get it replaced somehow


----------



## wazzledoozle (Mar 23, 2005)

If you cant get it replaced, get a fast small fan and tape it to the place where the laptops exhaust fan would normally be. (Take out the original fan)


----------



## Jbman (Mar 25, 2005)

Well, right now I have it on a laptop cooling pad thing, but I don't know if it's helping or not. I _do_ know that it keeps it about 10 degrees cooler on average


----------

